# Our first foster



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How sad but thanks for fostering!!.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with the fostering. Hopefully it will be something you enjoy doing and find very rewarding as well.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll act like I didn't read the second line of the post and congratulate you on fostering this wonderful dog! Good luck and thanks for fostering!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats! It's a great experience.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

cant wait to see pics


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Will check for the pictues. Now this lukcy girl will have a home where it is a home and she isn't just something tyo use.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Good luck with your foster and I am looking forward to the pictures!!! I'm also looking forward to how everything goes! Next week we start fostering for our local GR rescue too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck with you're foster, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good job! I can't wait for the update. Don't feel bad if you feel the jitters for the 1st 24 hours, that went on for me for at least 3 years of fostering! LOL


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I look forward to hearing all about her and your experience and also seeing photos too!


Tiffany


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your new foster. We will be anxious to hear all about her and see pictures. Good luck.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is "Tweetie"

She is 6 yrs. old and recently had a litter of puppies. (You can see that in the 2nd photo)
Barb from GoldHeart picked her up yesterday and she gave her a bath and cut off the matted hair, but she still stinks!
So far so good, she is really a sweet girl, actually will do sit, down & shake but not stay. She went into her crate with no real issues and didn't hear a peep out of her all night.
The boys have been kept at a distance for now, I'll wait till hubby is home to do any face to face intros.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

She's beautiful! Thanks for fostering!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is gorgeous!!! Now that she is done "producing" puppies as a living she can begin having the life of someone's beloved pet. Thank you for fostering her.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

She's so beautiful, I'm so glad she's being such a good girl, thank you for taking her in for a while


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Your foster is gorgeous 

Tis a good thing you do for her


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's SO beautiful..She'll make someone a very precious family member and have the life she deserves. Thank you so much for fostering.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What a pretty girl! And so nice of you to foster her!


----------

